# Bat file - Notepad



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey,

Is there any way possibly through registry values that i can add a open with notepad menu onto batch files?

I'm sick of having to drag and drop them into notepad 

Thanks


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Parsons123,

You may download and install Notepad++, it's free.
You will be able to open a .BAT file as it will install a 'Edit with Notepad++' in the context menu.


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

You can also right-click the batch and click Edit, which will open it up in Notepad.


----------

